

Climate change expert's fraud was 'crime of massive proportion,' say feds - adventured
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/12/16/21911592-climate-change-experts-fraud-was-crime-of-massive-proportion-say-feds

======
kylemaxwell
For clarity: his fraud was not related to climate science at all, but "for
lying to his bosses and saying he was a CIA spy working in Pakistan so he
could avoid doing his real job."

~~~
xname
THIS fraud was not related to climate science, but who can imagine what else
he can do?

~~~
dylandrop
Well I think the problem is that from the title, NBC seems to suggest (at
least in my opinion) that he is a scientific researcher. I think he's actually
a policy maker, which puts his credibility in a different light.

------
dylandrop
First off, from what I can gather, he's a policy advisor -- a law maker, not a
scientist. This makes the title somewhat disingenuous, at least in my opinion.

Second, this story is 3.5 months old:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/former...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-
science/former-senior-epa-adviser-beale-expected-to-plead-guilty-
in-900000-pay-
fraud/2013/09/04/6a5ce06c-1574-11e3-be6e-dc6ae8a5b3a8_story.html?hpid=z1)

------
Splendor
Here's the relevant House Oversight Committee hearing from Oct. 1, 2013:
[http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/EPAI](http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/EPAI)

